# A little black mesh at the range.................



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

The shooter setting up next to me pulled out of his kit something that looked a little racy, black nylon mesh. Watching him out of the tail of my eye, he put this device on his right hand. Had a little black elastic band that went around his hand.

Well, I wanted to see what this yahoo was up to. So I kept my eye on him as discreetly as I could.

Well, he finally took out a manly enough looking .45, a Springfiled, I believe it was. And, when he gripped the pistol, this thing sort of opened up like a fish net, and when he fired, some of the empties went into this little net.

What won't they think of next.


Bob Wright


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Didn't get any pics, did you Bob? That sounds like it would look very strange . :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Could it have been this??


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I looked at that picture (had to copy and paste) and I believe that's what Bob was talking about. Seems like that would be distracting while shooting.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Well, I couldn't get a picture.


And I saw the man's target. Something distracted him.

Bob Wright


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

I've seen brass catchers of various types in catalogs, but have never seen anyone actually use one before...


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

From my first post, I'd call this an "Almost Brass Catcher."

Bob Wright


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Most black mesh causes some excitement! :-D :-D ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Yeah, for some reason, the board isn't showing that as an image. 

I must not have the right permissions yet or something.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thor said:


> Yeah, for some reason, the board isn't showing that as an image.
> 
> I must not have the right permissions yet or something.


I tried to edit it for U - then realized U are missing part of the link - U are missing the .jpg - the file extension... I tried to edit it manually, but apparently, Midway USA is using some different HTML codes or something - when I check the image properties, it only shows the part U copied... So, apparently, you cannot hotlink to their image. U could save the photo and upload it somewhere else yourself, though, like this:


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

And after you're done, you can go catch yourself some crawdads


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

If I'm target practicing, I pick a clean spot where I can pick up the brass off the ground. If I shoot a varmint or snake I forget about the brass. I can buy enough to replace what I shoot like that. I would hate to have to carry one of those things around with me in case I wanted to shoot at something. :lol:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Heck, just go buy a $1 aquarium fish net... Save your money


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Since I own NO reloading equipment, I don't attempt to save my brass. Most ammo I shoot I can find cheaply enough so it doesn't necessitate reloading.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Thor,
Find a reloader friend you trust, save your brass. buy some bullets, primers, and powder, and give him a couple of dollars a box and you'll both come out on the deal. :-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't bother reloading either. And, 9mm isn't really worth it.

After some bad WWB a few weeks ago, I now shoot CCI Blazer exclusively - so, no reloading that stuff anyway...


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I always feel good about my reloads 'cause that's one of the things I am pretty anal about. I would only shoot what I reloaded or what my friend (who taught me to reload) reloaded. I wouldn't buy reloads at a gun show or elsewhere.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

I've been reloading for over 45 years. I enjoy reloading and haven't had any kind of a problem with them. They are a lot more accurate in a rifle than factory loads. I don't reload unless I'm where I can concentrate on what I am doing without interruptions. I started with the old Lee Handloaders that you use with a hammer. It was slow, but now that I have a progressive press I love it. Reloads is all my Wife and I use in our Ruger 345 and 97's. Haven't had a misfire.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I don't bother reloading either. And, 9mm isn't really worth it.
> 
> After some bad WWB a few weeks ago, I now shoot CCI Blazer exclusively - so, no reloading that stuff anyway...


Have you tried that CCI Blazer Brass?? I've found it to be pretty decent. My only complaint is that they don't make it in 10MM. The range I go to (an indoor range) won't allow aluminum or steel cased ammo.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thor said:


> Shipwreck said:
> 
> 
> > I don't bother reloading either. And, 9mm isn't really worth it.
> ...


I've tried the Blazer Brass 2x now - works fine - but Wal-Mart charges $2 more a box than I can get the CCI Blazer for at Academy Sports. And, the Blazer Brass is $1 more than the WWB. So, I doubt they sell too much of it.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I don't care for the WWB. For some reason, it doesn't seem to perform as well for me as CCI Blazers. Of course, I'm relegated to buying the CCI Blazer Brass if I go to the indoor range.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, as I said above, I no longer use the WWB anymore either...


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

*!*

I forgot to mention, buying the CCI Blazer Brass at the local Wally World, I can buy them cheaper than the WWB!!! I've also found that my guns like Remington pretty well. I need to try the UMP(?) (generic Remington) and see if those work as well as the standard Remington.


----------

